# EU citizen + spouse: how to stay >90 days



## Fussen (Feb 10, 2016)

Hello,

Any info or experience re. Portuguese visas or 'residency(?)' registration if we want to stay 5 months in Portugal (exceeding Schengen)? Ideally we'd like to be able to travel throughout Europe after 3 months. 

We are already in the EU & want to extend without going home.

Won't be working so non-lucrative options are ok.

Husband is a British citizen (EU).
She's Canadian (no visitor visa required).

I think we have 2 options?

1. Portuguese Short stay visa - a national (not Schengen) 3 month extension - 
:fingerscrossed: Anyone done this?
:fingerscrossed: I've heard they sometimes grant the right to travel outside Portugal (throughout Schengen) with this national visa.


2. Portuguese 'Residence' registration after 90 days for EU citizen & his spouse 
 although this allows you to stay longer than 3 months, is there an obligation to stay at least 6 months/year and make this your country of residence?

Thanks for any info!


----------



## del Pereira (Jul 20, 2012)

Option one is the easiest. I have used it before. just visit the SEF office near you. I went to Aveiro and they were very helpful. Need a couple of passport photos. You will need to make an appointment. 
Portal SEF


----------

